# First range outing with my new Sig P938



## RKL245 (Jul 8, 2012)

I bought this thing last week and have been chomping at the bit to get to the range. finally made it today for a short outing.
I've got to say, I love this gun so far. I only had time for 150 rounds so I took 3 different ammo brands to see how it worked with a variety.

here is what I sent downrange:

50 Remington FMJ 124 gr
50 Blazer Aluminum casing FMJ 124 gr
50 Federal FMJ 115 gr

So far, no FTE, no FTF, no failure to do anything.
the recoil is not bad for a subcompact 9mm and mine is dead stock, no fiddling with anything or changing anything.

The only con I give the gun is the trigger. It breaks nice and clean and the weight feels about right. This is a single action only pistol and the break is nice and consistent. It could be a little smoother but a little shooting and polishing would help that. What I don;t like is the actual feel of the trigger, it is aggressively serrated and the bottom is sharp. My index finger was actually sore after 150 rounds. If anybody has any suggestions regarding trigger fixes or replacements, please let me know. The gun is so new, I don;t know if there is much aftermarket stuff out there yet. I think the trigger is polymer, but not positive about that.

Accuracy was OK right out of the box. I was consistently low and too the left but i think it may have been the trigger as much as the sights. I will shoot some more and check the sights more later, this was kind of a "getting to know you date"

So for now, she's a keeper and I am looking forward to shooting some more. Now i just have to toughen up my trigger finger.

Keith
Charlotte, NC


----------



## plp (Jan 13, 2013)

For a cheap, easily reversible fix for the trigger get some electrical wire shrinkwrap and fit a small piece over the trigger to pad the serrations. If you don't like it, hey, just pull it off and party on, would think it would be better than possibly replacing the trigger itself. I had a Charter Arms .38 Special snubby years ago that had a serrated hammer that would draw blood, probably because I never lubricated it and carried at that time in a sweat infused ankle holster , found that little trick made it much better.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I'd check the cost of a replacement trigger just in case, then I would use a very light grain of sand paper to smooth it out. As you stated you only had time for 150 rounds, you must likewise consider these small pocket 9's were not built to be all day 500 round range guns as compared to the P226 or 92FS and so forth.


----------



## RKL245 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks, ill look into both of those ideas

Keith


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

If you know a little gunsmithing you can purchase a stainless steel trigger or blued for $40.00 from this guy. I've read the reviews of people who swapped it out and they are extremely happy and they say it gives you a better trigger pull to boot.

Sigstainlesstriggerinstallation - YouTube


----------

